# Fair/Carnival won goldfish



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Last summer I went to see Jeff Dunham Live when he was at the Del Mar fair and while I was there won a goldfish at one of the games, thought I'd post about him here and also see how many others were lucky enough to win a little fishy. Sadly, little Jose (I named him after one of Jeff Dunham's puppets) didn't live longer than a couple days. . Anyways, here's a pic of him


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I won a goldfish at a fair once YEARS ago when I first moved out to California. Didn't know much better and put it in a vase with the roomates betta till I could get it something better... ... It was dead by morning. >_< Your goldfish was really pretty, sad he passed away. But think of all the stress these guys go through. It actually surprises me when a fair fish survives.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love Jeff Dunham, And sorry for your loss, he was very pretty ( I dont see much calico comets here where i am)


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I NEVER win games, so I'm not even sure how I won, but somehow I ended up with a goldfish from a small carnival. We had to do something with him, so we kept him in a large bowl and named him Jaws. Eventually he got too large for the bowl and we felt it was cruel to keep him in there, so we put him in someone's outdoor goldfish pond. Unfortunately he didn't make it long after that, but he lived quite happily in that bowl for around five years.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was 9 or 10, I won !!!3!!! fair goldfish. I was uneducated about fish- however they lived in a 2 gallon bowl for 2 years together before passing away.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

My kids used to win those and we tried so hard to keep them alive but they only lived a couple of days so heart breaking and why I was so scared to get any fish till my daughter got me Perseus last year for Mothers Day. I read anything I could find about them and their care and so glad I did he is doing so great and I love him so much !!!! I would still like to get a Fancytail Goldfish maybe this Spring.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate that carnivals give away live animals. It's really irresponsible.  I'm glad some of them end up with fish lovers.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I won a carnival fish once but it didn't survive the car ride home. Those fish are always in very poor health. I noticed on carnival stopped giving out goldfish and had betta instead. GRRRRRR


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I won a carnival fish once but it didn't survive the car ride home. Those fish are always in very poor health. I noticed on carnival stopped giving out goldfish and had betta instead. GRRRRRR


that's probably for the best, though. bettas are much better equipped to live in the care of an inattentive and uneducated owner than a goldfish.


----------

